# Time Tunnel - Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B, 60s Beat Club - Last Friday - Canterbury Arms



## Nanker Phelge (May 25, 2011)

The last Friday of Every Month with Resident DJs and Guest DJs from time to time.

The Canterbury Arms - Brixton, SW9 7QD

8pm - 2am - £3 Entry

Dress up, come dancing!

Blog here: www.timetunnellondon.blogspot.com

Podcast 1 available to download here: http://www.mediafire.com/?74pk9f82fttdk4t

Podcast 2 available to listen to here: http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/ti...beat-april-29th-2011-canterbury-arms-brixton/

Video Flyer 
Video Flyer 
Video Slideshow and Tunes from our first night


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 25, 2011)

*Next Time Tunnel - Friday 27th May*

Resident DJs Boy About Town and Liam Ska:


----------



## Casually Red (May 25, 2011)

love all that stuff , cheers for the podcast


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2011)

I will make it to one of these soon!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2011)

Always on the same ruddy night as an Offline! One day I'l get there!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2011)

*Time Tunnel Presents......*

In addition to our monthly 'Time Tunnel' night we plan on operating 'Time Tunnel Presents' events for bands and parties based around our club night and the music we love.

Our first two planned 'Time Tunnel Presents' events are:


----------



## boy about town (May 26, 2011)

great music & visuals from the Time Tunnel of your lives


----------



## Casually Red (May 26, 2011)

brings me back it does..sniffs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2011)

Are you sniffing glue again?


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2011)

Are you designing the posters yourself Nanker? They're always great, really good images and design.


----------



## Casually Red (May 26, 2011)

nope , just tippex thinners


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Are you designing the posters yourself Nanker? They're always great, really good images and design.


 
I am. I've had some great feedback, so thanks for your comments.

John 'Teflon' Sims who did all the original 2-tone artwork has sent me lots of messages of encouragement as well.

I'm only dabbling as I've never done anything like this before......but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> nope , just tippex thinners


 
When I was at school a girl shit in the sink after doing tippex thinners.


----------



## Casually Red (May 26, 2011)

awesome


----------



## TruXta (May 26, 2011)

I've gotta say I quite like this new sub-forum. Looks like a great night as well, might stop by if I'm in Brixton tomorrow eve.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I've gotta say I quite like this new sub-forum. Looks like a great night as well, might stop by if I'm in Brixton tomorrow eve.


 
Great....all welcome!


----------



## boy about town (May 28, 2011)

What a great night,thanks to all those who filled the dancefloor to classic Northern soul,Ska & Mod


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 28, 2011)

boy about town said:


> What a great night,thanks to all those who filled the dancefloor to classic Northern soul,Ska & Mod


 
second that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> In addition to our monthly 'Time Tunnel' night we plan on operating 'Time Tunnel Presents' events for bands and parties based around our club night and the music we love.
> 
> Our first two planned 'Time Tunnel Presents' events are:



Cool - Have boomarked the 31st October in particular as Mr. QofG's and mates have tickets to see The Specials


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2011)

We had a very succesful evening on Friday. Everyone was up dancing, which is what it's all about.

Thanks to all that came, here's the latest Time Tunnel PodCast and info on next month.

http://www.mixcloud.com/neil-muntte/time-tunnel-london-podcast-3-may-2011liam_ska/


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

You know the drill - where's the *pictures* dammit?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2011)

editor said:


> You know the drill - where's the *pictures* dammit?!



Coming soon. Not really had time to go through them yet:

But here's one I do like......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Streathamite (May 31, 2011)

gutted to miss this, will be there for next one


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

What's being shown on the TV screen, Nanker?


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

and what was everyone singing along to in the first pic?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2011)

editor said:


> What's being shown on the TV screen, Nanker?


 
It's just loads of random clips, movie clips, photos from previous nights etc.....old documentary footage, top of the pops performances....all edited together into 4 hour film.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2011)

discokermit said:


> and what was everyone singing along to in the first pic?


 
Who knows! I was busy taking the picture.


----------



## discokermit (May 31, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who knows! I was busy taking the picture.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2011)

Flyer 2 for Time Tunnel - Friday 24th June at the Canterbury Arms:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's a little photographic scrapbook (with music) from our May event:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2011)

Latest Time Tunnel Podcast......enjoy

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/time-tunnel-june-24th-2011/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a little reminder that the next Time Tunnel is this Friday.....






Latest podcast here: http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/tim...une-24th-2011/ and here: http://i.mixcloud.com/C2ixn 

YouTube Page: http://www.youtube.com/user/TimeTunnelLondon 

www.timetunnellondon.blogspot.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2011)

Tonight........it's be nice to see some of you come along and enjoy some great tunes and have a dance.


----------



## BrixtonAussie (Jun 24, 2011)

Going to come along tonight and check it out. Sounds great.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2011)

i'd love to come, but am some 250 miles away.

i'm wearing a polo shirt in solidarity.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2011)

BrixtonAussie said:


> Going to come along tonight and check it out. Sounds great.


 
Nice one. See you there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2011)

killer b said:


> i'd love to come, but am some 250 miles away.
> 
> i'm wearing a polo shirt in solidarity.


 
One day mate. When you're in town.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2011)

*


----------



## BrixtonAussie (Jun 25, 2011)

Good night, reat music. Congrats on a great event. See you in July


----------



## fogbat (Jun 25, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


>



That's a _superb _ flyer!

Will definitely be along when I have pay at the end of my month, rather than month at the end of my pay.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2011)

BrixtonAussie said:


> Good night, reat music. Congrats on a great event. See you in July


 
Good to meet you BA....and thanks for pooping along. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2011)

fogbat said:


> That's a _superb _ flyer!
> 
> Will definitely be along when I have pay at the end of my month, rather than month at the end of my pay.


 
Cheers fogbat. Next event is:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 29, 2011)

The next Time Tunnel is Friday 29th July, bringing you the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B and Sixties Beat with resident DJs Boy About Town and Liam_Ska.

Canterbury Arms - Brixton, SW9 7QD: 8pm-2am: £3 Entry

Here's a short video flyer to give you some idea of what goes on.......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's a Video Scrapbook from our June Time Tunnel event. Some great pics included.

Enjoy.


----------



## boy about town (Jul 14, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Cheers fogbat. Next event is:



Looking forward to Julys get together  and witnessing some serious shapes being displayed on the dancefloor.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a reminder to you all that the next Time Tunnel is this coming Friday 29th July.

Be great to see some of you there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2011)

looks good, but there's a slight absence of night buses this far out


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2011)

Amazingly, I'm not doing an Offline that night so I should be able to come!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> looks good, but there's a slight absence of night buses this far out


 
Plenty of all night stuff going in Brixton that you can move on to.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2011)

editor said:


> Amazingly, I'm not doing an Offline that night so I should be able to come!


 
I noticed you hadn't got anything on this Friday. Having a week off?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I noticed you hadn't got anything on this Friday. Having a week off?


I've already done six nights this month, and I've got a band playing on Weds, but it will still feel odd not playing out on Friday!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok folks, bumpity bump bump......this is tonight. Time Tunnel is tonight at the Canterbury Arms. Great tunes all night from 8pm. Only £3 entry.

Here's some memories from last month:


----------



## boy about town (Jul 31, 2011)

Another quality night,with a touch of talcum powder


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2011)

boy about town said:


> Another quality night,with a touch of talcum powder


 
It was like a scene from fucking Scarface. Pictures to follow!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2011)

Our Next Time Tunnel event is Friday 26th August.

Here's some further information about future dates and events we're involved with, including a couple of free pre-show parties for gigs at Brixton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2011)

Latest Video Flyer for Time Tunnel - Friday August 26th - £3 - Mod, Ska, Soul etc - Resident DJs Boy About Town and Liam_ska.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's the latest Time Tunnel podcast by our Resident DJ - Liam_Ska.

http://www.mixcloud.com/neil-muntte/time-tunnel-podcast-august-2011/

Get a flavor for the tunes that we play at Time Tunnel on the last Friday of every month.

Enjoy.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 17, 2011)

I really want to try and make the September one


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 17, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I really want to try and make the September one



Cool. Be good to see you there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 20, 2011)

A bit of action from last month!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a reminder that Time Tunnel is back this Friday. 8pm onwards at The Canterbury Arms. £3 Entry.


----------



## boy about town (Aug 25, 2011)

Start the Bank holiday weekend off here ...........


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 26, 2011)

Tonight.......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 30, 2011)

The Next Time Tunnel is Friday September 30th - only £3 Entry


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I might just be able to make this one!


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

Those super fast scrolling videos are mad, btw!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2011)

editor said:


> Those super fast scrolling videos are mad, btw!



Cheers. I show them on the screen throughout the night alongside other visuals. People really like to see themselves at the previous events. Also get people requesting to be in them.

All the visuals, flyers etc get good feedback so far.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 14, 2011)

Latest video scrapbook from our August event:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 16, 2011)

Our Next Time Tunnel Event is:


----------



## boy about town (Sep 25, 2011)

Should be another night of great sounds, visuals , shapes and feeling......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2011)

Tomorrow night!


----------



## BrixtonAussie (Oct 3, 2011)

Great night on Friday. Had a dance and a few drinks. Bring on end October and the Specials night.


----------



## boy about town (Oct 3, 2011)

BrixtonAussie said:


> Great night on Friday. Had a dance and a few drinks. Bring on end October and the Specials night.


Glad you enjoyed it,The Specials pre show will be quality but get there early as it'll be mobbed and the Friday before (28th Oct') will start the weekend off in style


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 3, 2011)

Brixton Aussie......good to see you and your lady out up and dancing. See you soon!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 12, 2011)

Next Time Tunnel Friday 28th October


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Itziko (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww shame, I already have plans for friday  Keep us posted on nights like this!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2011)

Itziko said:


> Aww shame, I already have plans for friday  Keep us posted on nights like this!



Will do. We're the last Friday of every months (Except November and December because we're doing an xmas party on Saturday 10th December, but back to normal in the new year)


----------

